# Gas tank & batteries in same compartment?



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm sure this has been harped on before but I cant seem to find any real good advice. 
Since most micoskiffs have a front bulkhead where a fuel tank and batteries are stored, is there any safety/legal issues with this? I know a battery cannot be above or below a fuel tank/fuel lines but what bout in the same space? Does this change for portable vs permanent tanks? open vs closed bulkhead? TM vs starting battery? What is the proper way to do this?

I would love to hear from some boat builders that are legally obligated to know this exact answer. 

Tell me what you know and feel free to post pics of your setup. Thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have no idea what the AYBC standards are - but for nearly 20 years now I've had two batteries in the bow hatch area -only separated from the fuel tank (old Maverick, 30 gal aluminum tank...) by a thin bulkhead that's really just a panel between the two - and never had a problem with it....in very hard use....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

USCG and AYBC's stance is that the battery is "not" considered a source of ignition. However, direct short, loose wires, acid spills are a concern.

Best to keep them apart. That goes for the lines running to the motor. Motor on one side and electrical on the other.


----------



## Angel Sanchez-Figueras (Sep 28, 2017)

I had the same issue in my planning of my rebuild. Somehow.....spark source, being accidental or otherwise, next to a fuel tank (that invariably leak vapor at least) doesn't seem prudent. I would not configure that way in an aircraft for sure. Perhaps too many years on the planet have taught me that Murphy is a constant companion......................

Angel


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Darwin is always always watching over your shoulder. Portable tanks vent to the atmosphere and logic says batteries can easily provide a spark.


----------

